

Making Twitter an Information Network - freerobby
http://graysky.org/2010/11/twitter-information-network/

======
jeffmiller
The filtering approach (taken by Proxlet, for example) is pretty much the only
scalable way to raise the signal-to-noise ratio of a Twitter stream. At first
it seems hack-y and inelegant, but by using it in the field I've found that it
is super effective.

I use a custom filtering script and a long list of regexes I've accumulated
over time, expressions like this:

\b#?NFL|NBA|NHL|World
Cup|Yankees|Jets|Pats|Redskins|49ers|Steelers|Ravens|Packers|Reds|Phillies|Patriots|\
Seahawks)\b

Another filter that comes in handy is not('<http://>). Some Twitterers out
there share good links, and that's all.

------
movablemike
Interesting post! Separating wheat from chaff is important and still unsolved.

